# Some of my tanks - Octopus



## Octopus

My name is Slobodan Lazarevic and I’m from Belgrade the capital of Serbia. My friends know me as Laza. 
Some of you are probably remember me from others forums under the nickname Octopus. 

I’ve decided to accept Mr. Farmer invitation and join you on this forum.
I am first of all reef aquarist.

Here are some of my previous works. 

*Picture of My Childhood (20 ml) *













*El Lazarinjo (2 liter) *











*Mountan lake (0,5 liter)*
















*Charming hill (1 liter)*












*Crystal lake (16 liter)*












*Return to dream (0,5 liter)*
















*Lilliputian meadows (8 ml)*











*The valley of the silence (70 liter)*

















*Promised land (50 liter) *

















*Where angels play (37 liter)*












*The secret life of water spring (200 liter)*











*The edge of the forest (700 liter)*







*Mountain river (600 liter +200 liter sump)*







*Back to the fairytale (600 liter +200 liter sump) *







*Tamo daleko (300 liter)*


----------



## mlgt

Simply jaw droppingly stunning. I have to look at each photo a few times. I have seen some of these pictures before but to see it all in 1 post.....


----------



## LondonDragon

Welcome to UKAPS Slobodan 

I am a fan of your work and had seen quite a few of your tanks before, but now seeing them all here together is simply mind blowing.

Thanks for sharing your work, I specially enjoy your pico tanks


----------



## Nelson

hi Slobodan,

your rockwork is amazing  .
the detail in it is just brilliant.





my favourite one   .

thanks for sharing   .


----------



## Tom

Wow, these are fantastic! such attention to detail! Your water/river effect is genius too. What is it made of?

Tom


----------



## George Farmer

It's an honour to have you on board, Laza!  Welcome.


----------



## roadmaster

Have never seen such work, truly. Makes my efforts thus far look like a bucket of weeds but leaves much to aspire to.
Thank you for inspiration.


----------



## youmustcomply

That is seriously cool!


----------



## niru

OMG!!!

Simply awesome. 

The glass work makes a great impression of water movements. You are a gifted scaper and photographer and a very humble person! 

Would love to come to Belgrade on a pilgrimage


----------



## Antoni

Zdravo Laza, Dobr?doshli!

Welcome to the UKAPS Laza, great to have you here!


----------



## Dan Crawford

You are one seriously talented guy, I was looking at one of your tanks earlier today, it's great to see you on UKAPS!


----------



## plantbrain

He is one of the best nano tank scapist around.


----------



## Octopus

Thank you for welcome and such nice words.
Many of you may be don’t know that I’m first of all reef aquarist.
Aquascaping is my old love since studying days.(20 years ago)
Today I still spend the most time by my reef tanks.
Although this forum is about plant tanks I hope admin doesn’t mind if I post few my reef pictures. I want you to see other side of me.


----------



## Garuf

In the last picture, is that a tang on it's side?! The sort of yellow streak? 
I love the reefs, so healthy looking!


----------



## Angus

i have one word for this thread, STUNNING! the nano tanks made my jaw drop! then it just got better and better, the attention to detail is awe inspiring, your tanks are like a diorama, the water effect is amazing, how did you achieve this?  Your reef tanks are beautiful, are you using ULNS? Thank you so much for posting these wonderfully inspiring pictures, and welcome to the forum. 

Regards, Gus.


----------



## Johno2090

I can't believe that first 20ml nano...Amazing! It looks like a huge scape!!!


----------



## samkiller42

@Garuf, It's a Yellow Tang. Looks like there's 3 different tangs.

Would love a Marine tank, but it's beyond my skill, and wallet.

@Octopus, Some stunning tanks, Superb.

Sam


----------



## ghostsword

I am in awe. Do you have a shop, or is this just for private pleasure?  

It has to be way better than most shops I have seen, most aquariums I have been at and what I would be able to one day see with my own eyes. It is truly spectacular.


----------



## Marco Aukes

Welcome Laza, I have seen your stunning pico's/nano's before; but your bigger tanks and saltwater are stunning a well!

Truly an inspirator!


----------



## flygja

Very impressive all around. I wonder how much time you spend on maintenance everyday


----------



## DavidC

These are amazing how do you make the water effect? It doesn't look real


----------



## JohnC

Welcome,

I've seen a good number of your smaller tanks elsewhere. Its so nice to see them all in one post, by the man himself.

You sir have an amazing talent, and are completely mad all at the same time.  8) 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Anonymous

simply stunning to many to pick a favorate i am in awe


----------



## bigmatt

Amazing work both in (extreme!) miniature and on a grander scale.  You clearly have vision man!
Matt


----------



## spyder

Those small scapes are mind blowing. All look great.

I'm also intrigued at how you manage to achieve the underwater, water effect. I'm sure many UKAPS members will be playing around with all sorts of materials now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Octopus

Thanks all for coments... 

This is my nano scape from January 2011. named - The Land of Lost Dreams


----------



## shep1979

truely amazing


----------



## Derek Tweedie

Truly awesome all those tanks are stunning.


----------

